# what backpack to buy??



## Danny1985 (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi I have just been granted my whv for Australia, so excited ☺☺. Im just wondering what backpack would be best, any ideas?? Also any tips on what to pack. Im 30 male and from the UK and leave on 20/01/16. Any tips on topic or off topic would be very helpful. Im ariving in Sydney and will be staying there for a few months. Thanks 👍👍


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

Sydney is very expensive, make sure you have plenty of money, I arrived in Sydney and burnt through so much money so much faster than I thought I had to find somewhere else to go.

Don't pack as much as you think you need, pack less! Clothes that you can mix and match are good, only a couple of pairs of shoes. A padlock is a good idea for securing your stuff in hostels. I'd recommend making sure you have at least a week at a hostel booked in for when you arrive. With long plane trips and jet lag the last thing you want to do is spend time trying to find somewhere to stay; Wake Up in Sydney is awesome, right near the main train station, and really nice too. Rooms are clean and modern and there's heaps to do 

I spend two years backpacking round Australia before I settled here so any other questions just let me know!


----------

